

Kato Graduates From Techstars, Raises Series A - rekoros
http://kato.quora.com/Kato-Graduates-From-Techstars-Raises-Series-A-Round

======
neotek
This is awesome and well deserved. When we were looking at what collaboration
tools to use at Kicktone, Lechat (as Kato was then known) was the one I was
most skeptical about - after all, why wouldn't we just use IRC?

Today, it's the tool we can't live without, which has saved our arses more
than once, which we happily pay for and will continue to use as we grow.

------
zhenya_k
Awesome! Congrats! Hope this means native client apps soon ;)

Kato rules.

------
spovzner
Congrats to the team! Well deserved.

------
roadg33k
Congrats on raising your Series A.

